# Building my new workshop



## spaceengravers (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally got permission to build my workshop!  Unfortunately it's going to be pretty small (11x12) but I think I will have a little more room than I had in the garage with the car and motorcycle crowding me in...plus it will be a dedicated area!  I'm building it with the barn style roof so I can put a loft in it for storage...this helped me get my permission from the "boss"..."but honey, I can clean out the garage and the basement and store it in the loft..."  I build in a 3 ft loft at one end and a 2 ft loft in the other end.  Put the insulation on today...Gotta wait a few more days (dang work getting in the way) to put on the siding and trim...then I'll start working on the inside...

Here's some pics of it so far.

Mike


----------



## AlanZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks good.  

The zoning in my town would not permit any structure that close to the property line.  So when you mentioned "permission" I'm hoping it was more than just your bride's <vbg>


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 18, 2010)

Right now I work out of the basement. One day I want to build a shop. Good looking shop.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice little shop. And yes it is very nice to have a dedicated area to work in. 

As far as building codes go. It varies quite a bit form place to place. but at least here any building under 120 sq. ft. is considered a shed and has no codes. Not even concerning placement to the property line. mostly because it can be pushed out of the way if needed.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 18, 2010)

Down here in Hurricane Alley You would  not only have to anchor it to the ground, you have to reinforce it with hurricane straps, be more than 7 ft off the property line, Have approved master drawings on file with the county if your buying a ready made or manufactured kit. Engineered drawings if your building it yourself. Inspections for Electrical, structural, roofing.Hurricane shutters or impact windows. In our county there is no exemption for size so smaller sheds even the rubbermaid storage in box at Home Depot etc. have to have a permit.  Yours looks like your doing a great job.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 18, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Down here in Hurricane Alley You would  not only have to anchor it to the ground, you have to reinforce it with hurricane straps, be more than 7 ft off the property line, Have approved master drawings on file with the county if your buying a ready made or manufactured kit. Engineered drawings if your building it yourself. Inspections for Electrical, structural, roofing.Hurricane shutters or impact windows. In our county there is no exemption for size so smaller sheds even the rubbermaid storage in box at Home Depot etc. have to have a permit.  Yours looks like your doing a great job.



Mike,
You forgot to mention if you live in the Cape, you can't even park your truck in the driveway.  I think they may have revised that, but you still have to have the popes blessings on your structure.


----------



## jeffnreno (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks great - Enjoy your new play house.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats very cool! congrats its coming a long very nice. keep posting updates.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 18, 2010)

The "structure" of the shop looks real good and spacious. The pad would be better served if you had used concrete. The little "critters" will make a nest underneath your wood base (count on it).


----------



## KenBrasier (Feb 18, 2010)

Mike,It will be nice to have the dedicated work area, looks great.  I am set up in our oversized garage, but am seriously plotting to convince LOML that I need a separate workshop.


----------



## gwisher (Feb 18, 2010)

looks good to me!  I have currently taken over our 2 car garage AND the basement.  I have tried to convince my wife that I need my OWN dedicated shop.  I try to tell her she will be able to park in the garage again but that is to no avail.


----------



## spaceengravers (Feb 18, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> The "structure" of the shop looks real good and spacious. The pad would be better served if you had used concrete. The little "critters" will make a nest underneath your wood base (count on it).



Peter,
  I considered the concrete slab but it was an extra expense and I'm not sure if it required a permit or not...so I went with wood...It's funny though because my wife just mentioned yesterday about it being a good place for the snakes to live under there...but then you could say the same thing for the deck I built or the bushes in the front yard, or...So I don't worry too much about that...

Mike


----------



## spaceengravers (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.  If you notice there is about 4 feet to the property line fence on the left of the workshop and 2 feet on the back...the code didn't mention a requirement in this area and most people here put them even closer so it doesn't take up their entire back yard.  

The four feet on the left is intended to be a place to park the lawn mower and kid's four wheeler and I plan to add a small overhang on that side to protect from the weather.  I also considered adding a small workbench on that side, under the overhang so I can work with smelly stuff (casting) or spray paint or something without stinking up the shop.

I'll post more as I go along...

Mike


----------



## thewishman (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool! That will be a great place to work. Congrats.


----------



## yost69 (Feb 18, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> The "structure" of the shop looks real good and spacious. The pad would be better served if you had used concrete. The little "critters" will make a nest underneath your wood base (count on it).


 

I know here if you put a concrete pad down or a garage door you have to pay taxes,  if you just use a wood floor and no garage doors it is considered portable and you don't have to pay taxes on it.

I have a 12x20 that has a wood floor and instead of a garage door I just put in double doors, that I don't have to pay a dime on because it is considered portable.

Ben


----------



## tbroye (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought a 10 x 12 Tall Barn Tuff Shed, didn't need a permit for that size. It sits in highest part of the back yard on 4'' of crushed rock. It has 2"6" galvanized steel floor joist. I wired it, insulated and sheet rocked it The loft is 8ft on one end with 2'x8' opening and a 2' loft on the other end there is also a gable end attic fan for sucking the find dust fumes out. I have small electric radiator heater for winter and a window mounted AC unit for summer that can keep the shop at 75F on a 108F day. Heater keep it a 65 during the winter with no problem. It has a 6' wide door and 3 windows. There are 2 work/storage benches. a router table, Drill Press, Band saw and Lathe in there beside to free stand storage cabinet. It works fine especially for pen making. For large projects I can use the deck out side to give extra room. I have stored the Lathe, Drill Press and Band Saw on the deck when I really needed the room in the shop. I am getting ready to remodel this spring to free up some room.


----------



## titan2 (Feb 22, 2010)

tbroye said:


> I bought a 10 x 12 Tall Barn Tuff Shed, didn't need a permit for that size. It sits in highest part of the back yard on 4'' of crushed rock. It has 2"6" galvanized steel floor joist. I wired it, insulated and sheet rocked it The loft is 8ft on one end with 2'x8' opening and a 2' loft on the other end there is also a gable end attic fan for sucking the find dust fumes out. I have small electric radiator heater for winter and a window mounted AC unit for summer that can keep the shop at 75F on a 108F day. Heater keep it a 65 during the winter with no problem. It has a 6' wide door and 3 windows. There are 2 work/storage benches. a router table, Drill Press, Band saw and Lathe in there beside to free stand storage cabinet. It works fine especially for pen making. For large projects I can use the deck out side to give extra room. I have stored the Lathe, Drill Press and Band Saw on the deck when I really needed the room in the shop. I am getting ready to remodel this spring to free up some room.


 

*Gee, I need to come for a visit!!!  Very nice looking shop!  Any inside pics?  I'm over by McClellan......North Highlands.*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## spaceengravers (Feb 22, 2010)

tbroye said:


> I bought a 10 x 12 Tall Barn Tuff Shed, didn't need a permit for that size. It sits in highest part of the back yard on 4'' of crushed rock. It has 2"6" galvanized steel floor joist. I wired it, insulated and sheet rocked it The loft is 8ft on one end with 2'x8' opening and a 2' loft on the other end there is also a gable end attic fan for sucking the find dust fumes out. I have small electric radiator heater for winter and a window mounted AC unit for summer that can keep the shop at 75F on a 108F day. Heater keep it a 65 during the winter with no problem. It has a 6' wide door and 3 windows. There are 2 work/storage benches. a router table, Drill Press, Band saw and Lathe in there beside to free stand storage cabinet. It works fine especially for pen making. For large projects I can use the deck out side to give extra room. I have stored the Lathe, Drill Press and Band Saw on the deck when I really needed the room in the shop. I am getting ready to remodel this spring to free up some room.



that's very nice and pretty much what I planned.  I'm not sure about wiring it yet...according to the building code in Colorado, any electrical work needs permits...so even though I wouldn't need them build the shed, as I understand it, I would need it for the electrical if I put it in there...So I'm not sure yet...

Mike


----------



## tbroye (Feb 23, 2010)

Barney
I am over in South Sac off  99 and Mack you welcome to come buy.
I did get a permit for the wiring and it is all up to code. 80amp service in the shop.  I can't find the interior pictures but will take some tomorrow.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 23, 2010)

I put up a 12 x 12 up at my cabin, LOML was complaining about all the saws in the living room, whenever i had to build something. This is a phone  pick of it while it was being built,last year or so. It is built entirely of rough sawn Hemlock on four 6 x 6  PT beams on top of 6" or more stamped gravel. The siding is board and batten Hemlock, It serves its purpose.


----------



## titan2 (Feb 23, 2010)

tbroye said:


> Barney
> I am over in South Sac off 99 and Mack you welcome to come buy.
> I did get a permit for the wiring and it is all up to code. 80amp service in the shop. I can't find the interior pictures but will take some tomorrow.


 

Thanks Tom.......will do!  I'll let you know when I get some time for a visit.

Going to the Nor-Cal Woodturners meeting tonight.  Have you ever had a chance to attend?

Here's their website:  http://www.norcalwoodturners.org/


Later,


Barney


----------



## jack barnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Mike I think you'll need electric service. I know my tools need power.

Jack


----------



## spaceengravers (Feb 23, 2010)

jack barnes said:


> Mike I think you'll need electric service. I know my tools need power.
> 
> Jack



Jack,
  I usually just spin the lathe with my hand or push the blank up and down against the band saw blade...Just kidding.  When I mentioned that I am trying to decide whether to pay more money than is in my budget to get "real" electrical ran to the workshop or run temp electric like an extension cord...which has worked okay in the garage until now...but not near as nice...but with permits and an electrician bill, not sure if I can swing it right now...

Mike


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *wood-of-1kind* 

 
_The "structure" of the shop looks real good and spacious. The pad would be better served if you had used concrete. The little "critters" will make a nest underneath your wood base (count on it)._

_NOT having a concrete slab is the MUCH better option where I live. _
_1)If it has a concrete floor, it gets taxed. If you use CMU (masonry blocks on pea gravel footing) - No tax. (Also blocks out critters). _
_2.) Wood flooring flexes- much more comfortable on the feet and back, etc._
_3.) No permits required ( in Georgia a building permit is harder to get than welfare)._
_4.) If you screw up and put it in the wrong place (i.e. where the sun is directly in your eyes during parts of the day), the shed is easily moved with utilitly poles and Pickup - or Bobcat._
_5.) When you figure out that you need more room, you can sell the "free standing" shed to the next victim, INSTEAD OF PAYING SOMEONE TO TEAR IT DOWN._
_6.) Since it is a "temporary" structure you can put it ANYWHERE on your property and nobody can say squat about it._

_I guess I'm saying check your local codes. In our area a SOG (concrete slab on grade) out building is a tragic error, but I am sure it is different everywhere._


----------



## spaceengravers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Next 3 pics*

Here's the next 3 pictures as my shop comes along.  I'm fighting with the weather (as you can see in the last picture, yes, snow!) and for some odd reason the government thinks I should actually show up for work to get paid for it...what's up with that?  

Anyway, it's coming along, just not as fast as I would like.  I've still got to do siding on the back and the tops, then add shingles.  Then I will touch up the nail holes and edges with calking and paint and then start on the inside...

Mike


----------



## spaceengravers (Mar 4, 2010)

*Couple more pics*

Here's an update: 

Exterior completely done except the shingles.  Caulked around all edges and touched up paint.

Interior:  Ran electric, installed 3 lights (general overhead 4' florescent, 8' florescent over main bench and 4 light over mini-lathe cabinet).  Also got base cabinets and some other storage cabinets arranged but still need to screw down.  Cut the bench top our of 2" MDF but still need to finish and screw down (want to cut a router table hole in it.)

Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## hrtndlr (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good Mike!!


----------

